# Checking In



## SteveB (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey folks, I'm a new user and glad to be here and to have found the site. I was getting tired of rec.arts.theater.stagecraft. Just don't let Frank W. find us !. So a thanks to the creator and those who keep it up and running.

I'm a 30 year veteran in the business, all in lighting. I'm currently (well, for 23 years) the Lighting Director and Head Electrician at a performing arts center on a college campus in Brooklyn, NY.

Just started out in Vectorworks this past fall - Ye olde canine, ye new tricks, is the major understatment of the week !. Getting much better at it though, just in time for a major electrics systems replacement this coming fall and am using the CAD portion of VW a ton right now. Wish I had gotten off my olde arse 3 years ago whan we were designing !.

May shortly be upgrading our ETC systems to Emphasis and WYSIWYG, so it's be an interesting comparasion to VW, or maybe a good companion. Anyone have much experience getting VW files over to WYSIWYG ?.

Later,

SB


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey SteveB,

Welcome to the ControlBooth.com community! I am your webmaster, dvsDave. I still get the StageCraft digests and read thru them when I can, (less often than I would like), but it is a good resource for some really complicated, or obtusely obscure, technical questions.

Hope to see you around the forums often!

-dvsDave


----------

